# SHEPTON MALLET 2005



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

Anyone going? Has anyone been before?

We are planning to go up and stay over but don't know if we should get there friday night or travel up Saturday.
Would we need 2 full days to look around?

Any help would be appreciated,
Cheers
glenn


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No, you certainly don't need two days to take in a Shepton show. I'm not going to this one, but went to the one there earlier in the year.

Dave


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Doubt if we will be able to make this one this time as we have had to shift our French trip for the third time to August returning in September. Also booked to go to the Beverly rally at the end of September. 


Usually folk meet up in the bar here and last time we stayed two nights. We did go to the show over two days but just looking the first day then went back & bought what we wanted the second day. Didnt spend all day looking round though as we both have aches & pains etc.


Motorhomer


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Jiffyman,
I am thinking of going to the Shepton Show, probably going on Friday and back Sunday or maybe Monday - I'm not in a hurry.
It depends how fit you are and how hard you want to work at it and how interested you are. You can do it in a day, I have about five years ago and it's hard work.
If you go, fly the flag!
BillD


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

Yep, the flag will be flying.
Look for the highest pole (9m!!) with the smallest van!!!!

We hope to be there friday through sunday too!!


----------



## 95375 (Jun 7, 2005)

*shepton mallett*

When is it? I might go as this is our first MH after caravanning for 30 years>.


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

It's the 9th to the 11th September (friday to sunday)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton 2005*

We may be there depends on the weather and if we can flit from there to York show. The Shepton Show in September is a;lot bigger than the January one I would say you need 2 days if you dont want to be rushing around depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi,
As this show is getting close would it be possible for it to be made a sticky for a while.
I have booked and look forward to meeting some folks.
My pennant will be flying with the Cornish flag (see Merlin's avatar).
BillD


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hello Moderators,

I am bringing this up to the front page to ASK AGAIN IF IT COULD BE MADE A STICKY PLEASE.

BillD


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi,
I am a persistent cuss.
I have twice brought this to the front page and asked the Moderators if it could be made a sticky.
Is there some reason why it is being ignored?
BillD


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

as requested i have made this a sticky, sorry about that Bill, lol you havent been singled out just overlooked


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ah sorry Bill i think i know the problem, this post is older than 30 days so wont show as a sticky

If you open a new thread about it and then one of the mods or myself will sticky it


----------

